# Snow Tires



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm going to buy a new car.

Now, with the Costco $70 off I can get a set of tires and rims for $760. (15" Blizzaks, $70/set sale)

When I asked at the dealer, they said wait till the fall, but they were also looking at $1000.
I don't imagine they'll be cheaper and easier to find in the fall. 

Any bets?


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Now is a good time of year to buy them if you can find a deal (and inventory). Buying at the dealer is always going to be a big premium, though. You can try asking a tire shop.


----------



## Prospector (Jul 25, 2014)

Compare price to PMC Tire out of Quebec. On my wife's car, Costco was cheaper, but for mine, PMC was way better - Costco will mount/balance for $21.99 if you can't DIY it.

https://pmctire.com/en/


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

I bought winter tires, new, once. Never again. I look on Kijiji now.

I have found that a lot of vehicle owners sell their vehicle and keep the winter tires to sell them separate because they hold a large chunk of value. I have successfully found (with ease) like new sets, on rims, for 2 vehicles now for $400, and $450 respectively. Both times, my purchases were made in the summer time, when most aren't even thinking about winter, let alone winter tires.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

My previous 3 cars I got rims/winter tires off the car specific forum. Costs more than kijiji but each time I was looking for specific rims, which would cost $$$$ new

When I had to replace the winters, I've used PMC tire. People on kijiji were asking too much for used tires alone (but great deal if you want tires mounted on rims)


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

Is there anything wrong with WeatherMaxx winter tires at Wal-mart? I purchased it on sale around $170 incl. tax for four 185/65R15 tires in Jan, 2015 and installed it in Oct, 2015. I have been driving last six months without having any issues. Wal-mart's tires are on sale usually in Jan/Feb. 

This year I bought four all season WeatherMaxx tires for $225 incl. tax.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

m3s said:


> My previous 3 cars I got rims/winter tires off the car specific forum. Costs more than kijiji but each time I was looking for specific rims, which would cost $$$$ new
> 
> When I had to replace the winters, I've used PMC tire. People on kijiji were asking too much for used tires alone (but great deal if you want tires mounted on rims)


 I have saved money buying extra rims for snow tires from wreckers. Used tires can be a bit of a gamble if the tires were not kept inflated properly the so called experts say internal damage can be done to tire that you might not be able to detect making the tire unsafe. safe or unsafe you decide ?


----------



## Prospector (Jul 25, 2014)

lonewolf said:


> I have saved money buying extra rims for snow tires from wreckers. Used tires can be a bit of a gamble if the tires were not kept inflated properly the so called experts say internal damage can be done to tire that you might not be able to detect making the tire unsafe. safe or unsafe you decide ?


Yes to rims from wreckers. you can find them locally using http://www.car-part.com/ without having to call around. We have also had good luck using that site on trips to the states where the wreckers are cheaper still (especially if you go through Detroit). 

I am nervous about buying used tires. When I was young and cash was really tight, I did it often, but I have had enough bad experiences that now I prefer to just get new tires and be done with it. If you have winter and summer sets, you should be good for years of driving before you need to worry about replacing the tires.


----------



## noobs (Sep 27, 2015)

Got some new winter tires (blizzaks last oct) and just had my all seasons (Pirellis ) purchased, all 8 tires from Costco. I did the math and for my car it was pretty much the best deal around.
Costco seems to do these $70-80 off for a set specials at the beginning and end of summer/winter season so if you need them and don't wanna wait, go for it.

If you're buying a new car you can perhaps negotiate tires (even if it's not winter anymore)


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

noobs said:


> Got some new winter tires (blizzaks last oct) and just had my all seasons (Pirellis ) purchased, all 8 tires from Costco. I did the math and for my car it was pretty much the best deal around.
> Costco seems to do these $70-80 off for a set specials at the beginning and end of summer/winter season so if you need them and don't wanna wait, go for it.
> 
> If you're buying a new car you can perhaps negotiate tires (even if it's not winter anymore)


Nope, tried, failed. I got a bit off MSRP, and got them to "re-evaluate" the trade in. But I'm happy, now lets see how long it takes for them to find it.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I just checked PMC Tire for the tires I bought for my car back in September--Pirelli P7 Plus. Their price is a bit more than what I paid for the tires installed and balanced from my local tire store.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Haven't bought tires there in about 5 years. I think now with the CAD being weak there is not a lot of margin to play with for the online stores. Traditional stores don't seem to adjust their prices much. Look at the price of import cars.. CAD down 30% and prices stay the same


----------



## Ben1491 (Jan 13, 2012)

Well. tire has life span, sort of like 'best before day'. Be sure to check date of manufacture. A brand new tire with good deal may be few years old !


----------

